# My New Picture Thread



## thunderthief (Jul 1, 2007)

G. rosea












B.smithi











T. blondi






A. versicolour






P. regalis


----------



## thunderthief (Jul 1, 2007)

B. albopilosum






GBB

















H. lividum

















L. parahybana


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 1, 2007)

Great feeding photos!!! :clap: 

Also cool T.blondi pic.:clap:


----------



## thunderthief (Jul 1, 2007)

N. chromatus






P. murinus


----------



## thunderthief (Jul 1, 2007)

R.HENNING said:


> Great feeding photos!!! :clap:
> 
> Also cool T.blondi pic.:clap:


Cheers, my T. blondi molted again yesterday so will get some more pics when he comes out.  Not 100% but I do think its a he!!  Now around 5"


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 1, 2007)

Great to hear it molted ok,it would be nice to see the fresh molt colors.
With the same pose at the burrow. 

Great looking B.albopilosum,that was my first T back in 1977. She lived
16yrs.with me.gone to that great burrow somewhere!!!


----------



## thunderthief (Jul 1, 2007)

I was just glad I was out when it happened, T. blondi molts can be a stressful time, for the T as well!!  

This is the only pics I have so far, you can just him darkening up to some nice colour.







More to follow, although it will probably be in a new enclosure as he hardly fits this one now!!!


----------



## thunderthief (Jul 1, 2007)

And my Slings

G. aureostriata freshly molted






C. fasciatum molted 2 weeks ago






My smaller A. geniculata






And I woke up this morning to find my Bigger A. geniculata like this 






A bit later on












Must be 2" legspan now


----------



## R.HENNING (Jul 1, 2007)

GREAT!!! :clap: 
I like redish hairs on the T.blondi. also nice molt photos.


----------

